# [semi sloved] Probleme mit dateinamen (und convmv)

## ocin

Hi,

mein system ist auf uft8 gestellt, jedoch krieg ich meine musik nicht auf uft8.

Beispiel: ls gibt "BÃ?Â?hse Onkelz/" aus, per tab completion heisst es aber "BÃÂhse\ Onkelz/". Nach dem completen lösche ich die zeile dann wird das halbe terminal gelöscht und ich schreib ins leere bis ich ein clear ausführe... Ziemlich kaputt die dateinamen.

Keine ahnung was damit passiert ist aber ich kann convmv nicht nutzen weil ich nicht weiss welcher charset das ist wenn es überhaupt einer ist und 2. convmv sagt already utf8, hab die 1.10. 

Es ist nicht nur der Ordner sondern alle Unterordner und Datinamen, und das sind nicht wenig. Also muss das irgendwie per tool umgewandelt werden, ich weiss aber nicht wie.

Ich hoffe jemand kann helfen.

MFG NicoLast edited by ocin on Mon Apr 30, 2007 11:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich habe auch so ein paar Leichen, vor allem bei mp3. Wenn ich ein backup mache auf meinen fileserver sind auch die ganzen Umlaute hin, obwohl beide auf utf8 laufen. Irgendwie ist utf8 (oder die guides dafür) nicht sehr ausgereift imo.

----------

## ocin

klar, aber es muss doch irgendeinen weg geben die dateinamen zu utf8 zu konvertieren  :Mad: 

----------

## nickless

Nicito, bei mir war das früher auch so, allerdings nachdem ich vor ein Paar Wochen "Using utf-8 with gentoo" endlich ma komplett durchgezogen habe, funktioniert alles perfekt.  :Smile: 

Kann es sein dass bei dir noch irgendwelche Kleinichkeiten nicht stimmen? Z.B. Sprache "de" statt "de_DE" eingestellt ist, oder noch andere Kodierungen in /etc/locale.gen dabei sind?

----------

## ocin

 *nickless wrote:*   

> Nicito, bei mir war das früher auch so, allerdings nachdem ich vor ein Paar Wochen "Using utf-8 with gentoo" endlich ma komplett durchgezogen habe, funktioniert alles perfekt. 
> 
> Kann es sein dass bei dir noch irgendwelche Kleinichkeiten nicht stimmen? Z.B. Sprache "de" statt "de_DE" eingestellt ist, oder noch andere Kodierungen in /etc/locale.gen dabei sind?

 

es funktioniert ja alles, nur hat convmv die dateinamen auf meiner media partition kaputt gemacht und will sie nicht mehr umwandeln da es denkt es ist utf8 was es aber nicht ist  :Surprised: 

----------

## nickless

Bist du sicher, dass es kein utf-8 ist? Weil wenn du statt ü A mit so ner Schlange und 1/4 siehst, dann ist es eben eine UTF-8 ü, aber die Konsole ist auf iso-8859-1.

Und wenn convmv -f iso-8859-1 -t utf8 blüüüüb meint es ist utf-8, dann ist es höchstwahrscheinlich utf-8  :Smile: 

Funktioniert es in X? Nimm aber am besten ein Terminal, wo man die Kodierung umstellen kann, z.B. Konsole oder so.

Falls du kbd mit USE="doc" installiert hast, mach ma

cat /usr/share/doc/kbd-*/html/utf/utflist

Die meisten Buchstaben sollten normal aussehen (insbesondere griechishe usw.)

edit In der Konsole hängt es aber sehr mit der Schriftart zusammen, da kann es sein dass griechische Buchstaben nicht korrekt angezeigt werden, aber in Terminal sollte es gehen.

----------

## ocin

Natuerlich hab ich utf8, das problem sind die dateinamen meiner mp3s.

 *Quote:*   

>        How to undo double UTF-8 (or other) encoded filenames
> 
>        Sometimes it might happen that you "double-encoded" certain filenames,
> 
>        for example the file names already were UTF-8 encoded and you acci‐
> ...

 

Das ist das Problem, so funktioniert das aber nicht.

----------

## SvenFischer

Gib mal die Ausgabe von "locale -a"

Was ist denn im Kernel standartmässig eingestellt als Zeichensatz und welche Zeichensätzte hat er noch mit drinne?

----------

## ocin

ich glaube ihr versteht mich falsch.. Es geht ja alles nur die dateinamen meiner mp3's sind durch convmv irgendwann mal kaputtgegangen, utf8 im kernel und so ist an. 

locale -a

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nico@starbox ~ % locale -a
> 
> C
> ...

 

----------

## musv

Falls gar nichts mehr hilft:

Easytag und ein Wochenende Zeit - Je nach Anzahl Deine misratenen MP3s.

----------

## ocin

Die mp3 tags sind ja in iso, und die sind okay, es geht nur um die dateinamen

----------

## aleph-muc

Um nochmal auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen, Du kannst mit easytag aus den MP3-Tags auch wieder Dateinamen generieren lassen.

Vielleicht löst das Dein Problem.

Gruß

aleph-muc

----------

## ocin

dann muss ich das wohl mit easytag machen naja... danke

----------

